# spray nozzle storage



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

A lot of lubricating sprays come with a plastic tube for getting into small places.










I recently bought a new can and when I was done, I went looking for a rubber band to wrap around the can to hold the nozzle during storage.

I couldn't find one but ran across some plastic stirrers I grabbed at the last coffee stand I attended.
They were just big enough to slide the spray nozzle into.










I cut it in half and melted one end with my lighter to close it up.


















I glued the stirrer to the side of the can with some CA glue and slipped the nozzle inside it for storage.....


----------

